# Police...



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Fucking patronising, up themselves, jobs worthy pieces of shit all of them!

You would rather pull me over for speeding when i can give you 10 names of people i know local who sell drugs to kids.

AND FUCKING YES, i do understand speeding, and the consequences of doing so, i dont need you shouting in my face by the side of the road you jumped up little shit!

I swear, a couple of times i was thinking, whats the law against police assult?

aghhhhh :evil: :evil:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

youngg said:


> Fucking patronising, up themselves, jobs worthy pieces of shit all of them!
> 
> You would rather pull me over for speeding when i can give you 10 names of people i know local who sell drugs to kids.
> 
> ...


Did you get a fixed penalty or did he just shout & let you go??

TBH, i'd rather get the bollocking no matter how patronising than take the points & fine.

That said if you got both then you've every right to be angry.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh Luke  . What speed was you doing in what speed restriction and what is your outcome? Would you like an auntie hug?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking patronising, up themselves, jobs worthy pieces of shit all of them!
> ...


3 points and Â£60 fine...

The main thing that annoyed me was the way he was coming across! Just plain rude and as if i wouldnt know what would happen if i hit a tree at that speed! Just things hes so high and better than me, i felt like saying "are you happy with what you do, i earn double your annual income and im 10 years younger than you!"


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

youngg said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > youngg said:
> ...


That last comment no matter how funny would have gone down like a lead balloon. Much the same as "if you spent less time eating donuts & picking on motorists & more time catching real criminals". Both very true but not what traffic cops like to hear.

Sorry to hear you not only suffered the hollier than though grilling, but still copped for the ticket as well.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think the last comment is funny at all - I have sympathy if the copper was acting like a dick, but nothing gets my goat more than people who equate salary with perceived social standing - and besides, if he's a senior PC, with trafpol specialism, he could easily be pulling in Â£40k a year - not bad when you take into account the generous benefits package...


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I know it's a pisser but ATEOTD it's only words FFS. You got caught take your medicine, I've been done 3 times for the same (19 yrs driving) and had the same lecture, we know the risks we take the chance.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

youngg said:


> i earn double your annual income and im 10 years younger than you!"


And my nob's bigger than yours and I'm 20 years older than you. Get over it! :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> I don't think the last comment is funny at all - I have sympathy if the copper was acting like a dick, but nothing gets my goat more than people who equate salary with perceived social standing - and besides, if he's a senior PC, with trafpol specialism, he could easily be pulling in Â£40k a year - not bad when you take into account the generous benefits package...


Yes but, it would not be funny to say it but no doubt funny to think it. Such thoughts have crossed my mind in certain situations, however it's best they're kept to ones self.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I earned 49k last year............not bad for a piece of shit hey?

I'd be happy to earn a quarter of that rather than be an ES :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Are you able to recall the actual words you said to the copper complete with description of any facial expressions you may have used and an indication of the volume of the conversation? Would you say that any of the following descriptions may have applied: "apologetic", "humble", and "polite" ?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> Are you able to recall the actual words you said to the copper complete with description of any facial expressions you may have used and an indication of the volume of the conversation? Would you say that any of the following descriptions may have applied: "apologetic", "humble", and "polite" ?


I was very apologetic i sayed to him " i hold my hands up ive done wrong" i did not raise my voice at any point, explained my situation, that i was being picked up to go the the airport in 30 mins.

Following that i had him breathing down my neck about the implications of speeding, which before he told me i had no idea of.

Ok, i may be stereotyping all police and im sure that are some nice police out there *cough*, but i think the manor and the way he was coming across was not needed. Could of sayed simply "look, im gonna book you, you know you were doing wrong, dont do it again" would of given me more respect for him.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

youngg said:


> Fucking patronising, up themselves, jobs worthy pieces of shit all of them!
> 
> You would rather pull me over for speeding when i can give you 10 names of people i know local who sell drugs to kids.
> 
> ...


Just take it on the nose like a big boy. :wink:

If the lectures get too long and patronising (as they cando), you are perfectly within your rights to demand you ticket and leave.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Perhaps he had spent all of the day before peeling a youth out of a smashed up Corsa then telling his parents he was dead?

Perhaps he lost a member of his family to a speeding motorist?

Now on a crusade?

Or, that is just the way he is.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

will you speed again?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

youngg said:


> but i think the manor


What's where you were got to do with it?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

WTF is wrong with you?

Firstly, the fact that you thought to yourself "I bet I earn twice as much as you and I'm 10 years younger" suggests it's YOU who has the attitude problem. If you were thinking it and posted it as a 'funny' comment on here I would suggest that you carry that 'chip' on your shoulder the whole time. 
You are not justified in speeding, EVER, the copper has every right to speak to you however he likes. If he was hassling you and being patronising and you were not speeding then you would have a point, but you were, wern't you.

You say, 'I know what would have happened if I hit a tree', well, look at it from the coppers point of view. He sees someone speeding, he stops them and tells them the risks (patronising or otherwise). What should he think. "WOW, this guy is speeding, he MUST know how to drive safely and MUST have good judgement, I know, I'm not going to fulfil my job and I'm just going to give this fine example of a motorist a slap on the wrist"

Get over yourself, you got caught, take your medicine.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I had the lecture this morning (06:00) on my way to work, traffic car in clyde tunnel and didn't notice till I was 50 yards or so away, slowed down to 30 and when exiting tunnel increased to 40 and went past him, as I passed him he flashed the blue light and I pulled over, took the 2-3 min lecture, he stated that he did not get a speed on me and I admitted I was over the limit he sent me on my way, no SP30 (3 points and Â£60) so I was happy to take it, even if I was getting fined I would still of took it, as I said before. I know the risk and I took the chance


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Firstly, the fact that you thought to yourself "I bet I earn twice as much as you and I'm 10 years younger" suggests it's YOU who has the attitude problem. If you were thinking it and posted it as a 'funny' comment on here I would suggest that you carry that 'chip' on your shoulder the whole time.
> You are not justified in speeding, EVER, the copper has every right to speak to you however he likes. If he was hassling you and being patronising and you were not speeding then you would have a point, but you were, wern't you.
> ...


Well said!


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

these people all saying "take the medicine" WTF? THey clearly dont know what its like to have a fine and 3 points or a ban or anything theres no denying it your totally right to be extremely pissed off!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Eh?

Many people *DO* know what it is like to have 3 points and a Â£60 fine. Or worse.

The only person you should be pissed off with is YOURSELF. For not being vigilant enough to spot the police before they spotted you, or for missing the camera, or daydreaming and wandering over the speedlimit. Or whatever.

But if you are doing more than the maximum allowed for that stretch of road, your gripe is NOT with the police.

Granted we can live without the lecture, if they still give the FPN anyway, but I disagree that 'your (sic) totally right to be extremely pissed off!' - if you don't want to do the time, don't commit the crime.

If you get caught, take your punishment like a man.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

jampott said:


> Eh?
> 
> Many people *DO* know what it is like to have 3 points and a Â£60 fine. Or worse.
> 
> ...


.......or woman! :roll:

Totally agree! Everyone knows the speed limit & what may happen if you get caught going over it. The Copper was just doing his job the best way he knows how & you have to admit it's caused enough of an effect to get you all steamed up to write this post - unfortunately I doubt it will make you any more vigillant toward speed limits which I'm sure was his point in the first place..... lets hope that the next time you break the speedlimit he's not writing you or someone else off as just another statistic...... :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can you let us know the speed limit and what speed you was doing?

No reason really. I just find it adds to the picture of the event.

It might even make it funnier than this thread already is.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

No one has the right to talk to a motorist like that, not even a policeman. The law applies to everyone the same, including coppers. Remember at the end of the day we all pay his salary and he is there to serve us and not his own personality problems.

On the other hand use your right to silence, take the ticket and go. Dont give him the pleasure to see you angry.....


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

slineTT said:


> No one has the right to talk to a motorist like that, not even a policeman. The law applies to everyone the same, including coppers. Remember at the end of the day we all pay his salary and he is there to serve us and not his own personality problems.
> 
> On the other hand use your right to silence, take the ticket and go. Dont give him the pleasure to see you angry.....


No one has the 'Right' to speed. No one has the 'Right' to kill people on the roads.
If you saw the police having a right go (verbally) at some scally that robbed an old lady's hand bag you would have no problem with it... Not to labour the point but what's the difference? They both broke the law, they were both acting anti-socially and they were both endangering others.

The whole problem is people separate the act of speeding with the act of causing death by dangerous driving.

Look at it this way, You have two guys. One goes out of his house with a loaded gun blind folded, he shoots in random directions. No-one is hit but the police arrest him. 
Guy number two does the same but he hits someone. Again the police arrest him, this time for Murder.
Are you trying to tell me that you would have an issue if in both cases the policeman patronised the guy and had a go???? come off it!!

what absolute nonsense!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes you are right they both broke the law, our fellow TTier and the copper. And yes i would expect the copper to arrest any one who broke the law without a lecture, they are trained for this as we are all trained to do our jobs without prejudices and tempers. And yes i would expect any copper to do his duty either in a murder situation or a speeding offence. But i would never tolerate any "saviour" of the world copper to be rude to me or insult me. I carry a dictaphone with me all the time and my lawyer wraps him on a piece of paper and he is off to court..................


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

slineTT said:


> Yes you are right they both broke the law, our fellow TTier and the copper. And yes i would expect the copper to arrest any one who broke the law without a lecture, they are trained for this as we are all trained to do our jobs without prejudices and tempers. And yes i would expect any copper to do his duty either in a murder situation or a speeding offence. But i would never tolerate any "saviour" of the world copper to be rude to me or insult me. I carry a dictaphone with me all the time and my lawyer wraps him on a piece of paper and he is off to court..................


  :lol: :lol: 
Methinks there speaks a man who knows he'll have to defend himself! :wink:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The most annoying thing about speeding offences is just how easy they were to avoid with the benefit of hindsight. The camera van on a bridge over a dual carriageway or parked in a layby. The bright yellow box on a pole!! It's all seems pretty obvious after the event. Where else was it going to be? Am I angry when I caught? yep, with myself !

If you deliberately decide to speed, and therfore choose to break the law, at least have the common sense to be vigilant which also means you are safer, so stop whinging. Its the dozy fuckwits at high speed that scare me.

TJS


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

slineTT said:


> Yes you are right they both broke the law, our fellow TTier and the copper. And yes i would expect the copper to arrest any one who broke the law without a lecture, they are trained for this as we are all trained to do our jobs without prejudices and tempers. And yes i would expect any copper to do his duty either in a murder situation or a speeding offence. But i would never tolerate any "saviour" of the world copper to be rude to me or insult me. I carry a dictaphone with me all the time and my lawyer wraps him on a piece of paper and he is off to court..................


hang on a second, at no point has it been mentioned that this copper did anything that could be construde as ilegal. I guarantee, if you were caught speeding and the arresting office spoke in a very loud, irritated and direct tone and explained to you (as if you were a child) why speeding was wrong, any solicitor in the world would tell you to fuck off if you tried to press civil or criminal charges.

We are not talking about abuse of power here, we are talking about a policeman whos time is being taken up dealing with someone who just wanted to drive a bit fast and risk his and others lives. Think about it, the complaint is that the policeman shouldnt waste his time dealing with this guy and should be out catching real criminals!!!!! Think about it, if nobody ever broke the speed limit, for a whole year do you think more of your tax would go on traffic cops or less????? hmmmmm I wonder....

I just don't get this thread, if this guy was speeding where is the argument.....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

You are right again we dont know what words the copper used although loud voice can constitute threatening behaviour and therefore its illegal to be threatened by anyone, including the police, but if the copper used insults then he has broken the law.

Mrs Coope i have been brought up within a legal environment. You can not imaginne what a good lawyer can proove on a bad day in court for the judge.... :roll:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

slineTT said:


> You are right again we dont know what words the copper used although loud voice can constitute threatening behaviour and therefore its illegal to be threatened by anyone, including the police, but if the copper used insults then he has broken the law.
> 
> Mrs Coope i have been brought up within a legal environment. You can not imaginne what a good lawyer can proove on a bad day in court for the judge.... :roll:


Ok, I see your point, but what would the officer say that could constitute an insult? If he says, "your driving is useless, you clearly have no clue how to respect the law or the rules of the road. I'm issuing you a ticket, how can you be so stupid as to speed. Do you realise what would happen if you hit a true, you are clearly very foolish!" In a very load and irritated tone. Would this be illegal? It's an insult, but it's also accurate based on what the policeman observed. Unless the policeman was swearing or, as the law would say 'menacing' then there is nothing ilegal...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah if he said something along these lines a lawyer would make half a case in court, although the judge would think its a waist of time, but it would make a good case for complaint to the police. No one should use personality characterization words against you. Especially a policeman that is there to impose the law. The law does not have words such as foolish or stupid. Copper can say "you were speeding, there is your ticket, have a nice day".

Think if every one of us would go and tell our bosses what we really think of them   We would have been fired on the spot. So why should a copper use any words that come right out of his mouth?

I have to admit this a good debate and I hope Lock_Stock we can meet one day and discuss it over a beer or settle it on the track :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding.......


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

slineTT said:


> I have to admit this a good debate and I hope Lock_Stock we can meet one day and discuss it over a beer or settle it on the track :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding.......


Well I don't think we are actually disagreeing, just playing symantics about the hypothetical 'what' the policeman said..

How about we have a couple of beers THEN settle it on the track, can try and find some copper to see what they say about the drink driving and settle the debate!! haha

:? maybe not.....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

yeahp that would be fun........


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

slineTT said:


> Mrs Coope i have been brought up within a legal environment. You can not imaginne what a good lawyer can proove on a bad day in court for the judge.... :roll:


Oh, I'm sure I can! :wink: I just think it's a pity that they also manage to "prove" innocence for those who are infact guilty or get them off on a mere technicality :x .... TBH I think our judicial systems stinks - but that's another thread......


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

People
Of
Low
Intelligence,
Carrying
Egos


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

slineTT said:


> You are right again we dont know what words the copper used although loud voice can constitute threatening behaviour and therefore its illegal to be threatened by anyone, including the police, but if the copper used insults then he has broken the law.


You _are_ right, we don't know what was said but there's a hell of a lot of conjecture going on and aren't we all oh-so-ready to jump all over the backs of the cops at the slightest opportunity! All I've seen was that the officer asked the driver if he understood what would happen if he hit a tree at that speed - where on earth is everybody getting the idea that the officer was rude and abusive?

All we've been told is that someone got a ticket and a 'lecture' when it was issued. Given the tone and content of the original post the author doesn't strike me as the type likely to take kindly to any kind of criticism about his driving, and I've seen no evidence here that the officer was doing anything other than his job. Yet now we're talking about him breaking the law, for pity's sake!

Of course the police should be giving lectures! It's not their job to collect fines (despite what so many of you will insist) it's their job to improve our standards of driving. How do you expect them to do it if they don't make any kind of comment at all?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As a 22 year old I was pulled for overtaking a line of cars (safely IMO) including an unmarked 3.5 Rover! A few miles down the road he caught up with me and pulled me over. His first question "How would you describe your driving?"

me "I was driving at a fair rate of knots" (nothing offensive there)

PC "Would you like to know how I would describe your driving?"

me "Yes"

PC "You were driving like a *cnut*" he then proceeded to tell me I would have been OK on the overtake with a 1100 Escort, but not my Fiat Panda.... :lol:

First of all I felt I was 100% respectful. Secondly my Fiat Panda was quicker than a 1100 Escort... I know I raced enough of them 

Unfortunately that one experience of a "Bad Cop" has soured my respect for them ever since.

Having said that I feel for the good cops, and believe a good bollocking using correct and respectful terminology does no one any harm.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> As a 22 year old I was pulled for overtaking a line of cars (safely IMO) including an unmarked 3.5 Rover! A few miles down the road he caught up with me and pulled me over. His first question "How would you describe your driving?"
> 
> me "I was driving at a fair rate of knots" (nothing offensive there)
> 
> ...


  OUTRAGEOUS!! Hopefully you smiled & thanked him for his opinion, asked for his number & told him you would report him IMMEDIATELY to his superior officers...... What a prize DICK!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Youngg -

the essex police are known for being knobs..

Put it this way mate, i was run over in tesco car park on a zebra crossing by a middle age women and she proceeded to run..(hit and run) The police attended and said they would carry out my wishes to arrest her that day so i could prosecute her.

I got her reg and her car was brand new which made it easy (red 206) the police told me they couldn't find her and to this day they still cannot find her and i know where she lives right now, work that out.. If it was the other way around being young i would be locked up..(newpaper title.. another crazy drug fuelled road rage incident)

i have been i good citizen but i have learnt at my young age that working with the law doesn't pay as much as breaking it doesn't..

These days i just say break the fcuker.. i have two mate that are police but they are still all c*nts..

just my 50pence worth..


----------

